
Apple may launch Google Maps rival today - aritraghosh007
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/internet/Apple-may-launch-Google-Maps-rival/articleshow/13953806.cms
======
zobzu
I wonder how many articles will miss the point tho. While they might fight for
user control and so on the biggest reason for this move is simple.

Google has stopped updating the mapping software for iOS a year or two ago,
when it bought Android.

Apple's Google-made map application is not very good compared to the Android
version, specially due to the lack of vector support.

That gives Apple no other choice than to find a replacement.

~~~
dag11
Your time scales are way off. Google didn't just buy Android a "year or two
ago", nor did it stop updating Maps when it bought Android.

~~~
graue
Indeed, Google bought Android in 2005: <http://www.webcitation.org/5wk7sIvVb>

I can't find any info confirming that they stopped updating Maps for iOS, or
when that might have happened. It's clearly been updated since 2005, though.

~~~
jeffool
And on top of that, the lead story on Drudge this instant is one about Apple
and Google updating their satellites to "military-grade".

